# Green algae blackout before a tank move



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this a good idea? Most of the algae in my tank has died out over time and given birth to a new strain- Right now I am in a green water phase. I realize this isn't harmful to the fish, but when I finally caught a glimpse of my cories, I noticed that they had not only grown.. CONSIDERABLY.. they also have discoloration- not possibly caused by ammonia or nitrite- on their underbellies, not to mention it seems like some of the color on their scales has faded and they look quite discolored compared to the common paleatus pattern.

My best guess is that they have lost their coloration in the darkness- as fish commonly do- but I want to be safe. 

How long of a blackout do I need to eliminate Green water, or is there a better way? I am about to migrate my fish to a 20G long from a 10g and want to make sure everyone is healthy before the move. I am already going to bleach bathe my plants, so not uninformed on that.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Blackout period should be for (3) days. Cover the tank as well with a towel, sheet or something similar.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Once again, thanks!


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I used black trash bags to do my blackout, and it worked very well...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jeffro0050 said:


> Once again, thanks!


You're most welcome! Hope all works out well for you and your little friends.


----------

